# DirecTV2PC "The product definition file lost" un-install error



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

Has anyone had this error when attempting to upgrade and the install program wants the previous version uninstalled? 

This error message comes up when I answer yes to the question of whether the installation program should continue with the uninstall of the previous version before it can install the new version.

Is there a work around? This problem also happens with the playback advisor program too.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd backup the registry and then search and delete anything with directv2pc . . .


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> I'd backup the registry and then search and delete anything with directv2pc . . .


Almost worked. Now it has problems with missing keys. Well, I can wait on the computer in question until I finally put in Win 7. XP is on it now.

But really, they have to work out this uninstall thing better.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Use this to uninstall DirecTV2PC

http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------

